# Government Health Levy



## TomOC (14 Jan 2009)

If I renew my policy before 18 Jan 09 will my premium not include the 160 Euro levy?  If so it may make sense for many to renew premium early?


----------



## thedarkone (15 Jan 2009)

I rang the Avivas/Hibernian call centre a number of days ago on foot of a renewal request starting on 1 Feb, showing an increase for the levy and also price increase.  

When I queried, I was told that there would be no problem with me taking out a new policy effective say 17 January and then writing in to cancel the policy effective from the same day, with no break in cover and a (small) refund.  So, I defer the pain for another year.  

Probably worthwhile considering for anyone who has their policy renewing in the coming months?  Though you have to do this in the next few days i.e. before the prices go up on 17th/18th....


----------



## TomOC (15 Jan 2009)

TomOC said:


> If I renew my policy before 18 Jan 09 will my premium not include the 160 Euro levy? If so it may make sense for many to renew premium early?


 
Just to correct myself here.  I was on the phone to Hibernian today and tomorrow Friday 16th January is the cut off date for taking out insurance without paying the extra 128 Euro net of tax (the 160 euro is before tax relief). Now I have 2 policys for the next 2 weeks.  As said above, old policy can be cancelled and a refund for unused days issued some time later giving a saving of 128 Euro. 

However I think tomorrow Friday is cutoff day


----------



## badgambler (1 Feb 2009)

BTW, there is no tax relief on the €160 - it's a levy after all.

Hibernian are up to something price-point wise, it's strange that they're only charging €128.


----------



## jimjim972 (1 Feb 2009)

€160 is gross / €128 is net of tax relief.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (2 Feb 2009)

The legislation enacting the Health Insurance Levy hasn't been debated or passed yet. 

Given this, does Hibernian (or Quinn) have the authority to collect the levy given that they are not currently legally obliged to pass it over to the Government?


----------

